# best value hardtail mtb up to £ 400



## 02GF74 (13 Oct 2012)

as per title, what is the best value hardtail i.e. the bike with the highest spec. components for under £ 400;

must have suspension forks
3 x 9 gears, *not* gripshift
available in 19 or 20 in frame (Horizontal top tube circa 600 mm)
hydraulic disc brakes

.... so far my trawling the web for new bikes is showing felt q620 for £ 370 - any one can top that?


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Oct 2012)

I would buy the gt avalanche in a heartbeat if I had your requirements n budget!

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-avalanch...m_content=GT-GT_Avalanche_1.0_Disc_2012-White


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Oct 2012)

hmmmm damn that is good - thanks for that but don't really want 10 spd cassette .... decisions decisions  (the bike is intended to be a cheap commuter - ok, cheap is relative - hence the top limit in case it gets stolen ... unless something cheap but good appears on ebay).


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Oct 2012)

02GF74 said:


> hmmmm damn that is good - thanks for that but don't really want 10 spd cassette .... decisions decisions  (the bike is intended to be a cheap commuter - ok, cheap is relative - hence the top limit in case it gets stolen ... unless something cheap but good appears on ebay).


Lol you don't actually have to use all 10 speeds if you don't want! The avalanche is a do it all bike tho and that's a bloody good spec for 400 quid, even got a decent fork. 

Er, get insurance.


----------



## 02GF74 (13 Oct 2012)

yeah, I know, for my commute I could probably get away with a single speed (unless I want to play in the woods at lunchtime... just that I have this obsession of keeping compatible parts across my bikes which are all 9 speed (I'm fighting going to 10 sp as well as 29er wheels)


----------



## LosingFocus (13 Oct 2012)

Rockrider 5.3 and pocket the change. Win.

edit: bugger, didn't see your brake requirement. Ignore me.


----------



## lulubel (13 Oct 2012)

02GF74 said:


> just that I have this obsession of keeping compatible parts across my bikes which are all 9 speed (I'm fighting going to 10 sp as well as 29er wheels)


 
That makes a lot of sense, and I'd really try to stick to that if I were you. Out of all our bikes, we have absolutely nothing that's compatible, and it's a real pain when something breaks.


----------



## MatthewB7621 (16 Oct 2012)

Buy a second hand bike from someone you know/ trust, because sure £400 to get a new bike isn't much


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Oct 2012)

MatthewB7621 said:


> Buy a second hand bike from someone you know/ trust, because sure £400 to get a new bike isn't much



Well it would have been if the OP had got on wiggle when I said. It's gone up to 470 now.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2096910, member: 45"]Try Decathlon.[/quote]
wot mr paul said.


----------



## Alan57 (16 Oct 2012)

What about this ?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-avalanche-30-2012/


----------



## MatthewB7621 (17 Oct 2012)

But even with a good value new bike like that GT it's still better to buy a second hand bike. I bought a Trek fuel for £430 and it's far better than what any new bike websites sell for £400ish. The forks on that bike would cost £300> on their own so sometimes better to just buy a whole new bike. Now I have 4 modified bikes all better than the way I bought them.


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Oct 2012)

MatthewB7621 said:


> But even with a good value new bike like that GT it's still better to buy a second hand bike. I bought a Trek fuel for £430 and it's far better than what any new bike websites sell for £400ish. The forks on that bike would cost £300> on their own so sometimes better to just buy a whole new bike. Now I have 4 modified bikes all better than the way I bought them.


 
Total spend including mods?


----------



## MatthewB7621 (17 Oct 2012)

On the trek? About £500.


----------



## Alan57 (17 Oct 2012)

MatthewB7621 said:


> But even with a good value new bike like that GT it's still better to buy a second hand bike. I bought a Trek fuel for £430 and it's far better than what any new bike websites sell for £400ish. The forks on that bike would cost £300> on their own so sometimes better to just buy a whole new bike. Now I have 4 modified bikes all better than the way I bought them.


 
The op is looking for something up to £400 , yours was £430 then mods on top so it`s out of his price range. Sometimes a 2nd hand bargin can be had but you also have to know what you`re looking for ,( as regards wear and tear) and have an honest seller otherwise it can be an expensive "ride" . At least with new you can get a " last years" bargain and a certain piece of mind that if it developes a problem you`re covered to some degree.


----------



## zizou (17 Oct 2012)

It doesn't seem to be available online but last years Rockrider 8.1 is available in decathlon for £300

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/49-...er-mtb-2011-was-590-now-300-decathlon-1338065

At its normal price it is well equipped, but nothing comes close to the spec it has at the sale price (rock shox recon fork, sram x7, avid elixer 3 brakes).


----------



## Alan57 (17 Oct 2012)

zizou said:


> It doesn't seem to be available online but last years Rockrider 8.1 is available in decathlon for £300
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/49-...er-mtb-2011-was-590-now-300-decathlon-1338065
> 
> At its normal price it is well equipped, but nothing comes close to the spec it has at the sale price (rock shox recon fork, sram x7, avid elixer 3 brakes).


 
That`s a bugger  ,I was after the 8.1 before and was waiting for them to drop the price when the new model came out. It just disappeared off of the site altogether though. Very good reviews at it`s full price and an excellent bike for that price.


----------



## 02GF74 (17 Oct 2012)

just ordered the Felt q620 as got tired of getting out bid on similar spec. used bikes at slightly less money - the price of the felt has dropped to 342  should be good enough for the commute.

strangley enough the price of the gt 1.0 went up and the gt 30 has cable brakes so no good.

thx for your helps.


----------

